# Introducing Khal



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

We are booking one of are mares to this amazing stallion!! his owners are super nice and let me take lots of pics of him and a few of his foals!  he is a super nice horse and i hope to take more pictures of him on june 6th when we drop out mare off!! cant wait for the foal!! i took about 500 photo's while i was out there, they wanted to bring out more horses but my sister was hot and wanted to go home... i have more pics of him so if u guys want to see more just say so!! he is owned by Inland Farms. Inland Farms Arabians Pintos National Show Horses


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!! I love the coloring and how elegant he is! What a looker!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Wow, he's *breath taking*! _


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow =o


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, he's stunning...gotta love that Arab movement. Who's the lucky mare?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, he's a looker! Great photos too!

Just had to giggle though - they put grease on his face but didn't take his tail out? hehehe


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!
What a lovely boy!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

What a hottie! And those were great action shots!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Me like!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

he is STUNNING! what does your mare look like? You should post a picture of her, im not sure i know what she looks like. then we can guess what the baby will look like! haha


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here are some pics of the mare we are breeding! not the best pics sorry, there what her old owner sent me and i dont have any new ones yet... :-/


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

very nice stallion!!! I love how even his colour is!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow! What a stunner!!!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

All I can say is, "Wow!" 0.0


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here are some more pics of Khal and his foals!! 























































This is one of his colt Luskhatov. He is 2 years old.










This is Kholt ForrtyFive and he is also 2 years old.










and last but not least Lucy In The Sky, she is a yearling and OMG is she tall!! already about 15.2! her full sister is 16+ hands so i know this will be one big filly.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

gorgeous, all of them! can I ask, why did they shave off the top bit of his mane?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Chuckface said:


> gorgeous, all of them! can I ask, why did they shave off the top bit of his mane?


thats the bridle path, its shaved because that where his halter goes around his head


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

gorgeous horse!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

The stallion is gorgeous, but Lucy In The Sky is my fav.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Twilight Arabians said:


> thats the bridle path, its shaved because that where his halter goes around his head


thats what i thought, but why so much of it? all the bridle paths ive seen are only a little bit behidn the ears.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Chuckface said:


> thats what i thought, but why so much of it? all the bridle paths ive seen are only a little bit behidn the ears.


i'm not sure why they do so much of it, i think its an arab thing, most nice nice arabians you will see have about half there mane shaved off. my guess is its to show off there neck.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Chuckface said:


> thats what i thought, but why so much of it? all the bridle paths ive seen are only a little bit behidn the ears.


It's quite a common practice in the Arabian world, especially those in the show circuit. 
I usually give mine a longer bridle path than found on most horses but not as much as what Khal has. I love mane to much to shave that much of it off. lol

When you show Arabians judges always look for a nice long, clean neck and by clipping that much of the mane off, it makes it look longer, cleaner, and more refined, especially in the throat latch area, when they are set up in the halter or the bridle. 

A few years ago you'd see most Arabians shaved halfway down their necks, but it's becoming less of a trend now and most are only going about as far as Khal's, if not a little shorter. 
It is against AHA/CAHR rules to show an Arabian with fake mane or tails so most are beginning to leave most of it on, now. Which I much prefer!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks! learn something new everyday. especially on this site


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous horse! Love the leg markings, always loved those perfect leg markings! do you ever stop buying horses? :lol:


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

wow!! hes beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!
On the eigth day God said "horses shall not trot" and the GOOD horses listened!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Gorgeous horse! Love the leg markings, always loved those perfect leg markings! do you ever stop buying horses? :lol:


we have 4 horses....


----------



## SEarabians (Jun 2, 2009)

wow he is a stunner, reminds me of my guy but not so much chrome as him mine is a rabicano roan.


----------

